# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Local Business Spokesmodels

## Dave Cook

Who is the attractive lady that does the Sunwest Motors commercials? She's been doing them for about ten years and looks amazing. 

I'm almost to the point of buying a car. 

Any others that slip through the radar?

----------


## Centerback

10 years of commercials and you're almost to the point of buying a car?  Who says television commercials aren't effective?

----------


## AFCM

I guess sex really does sell -- just not immediately.

----------


## AAC2005

This has been "bothering" me for a while now...who is the spokesperson for the Bob Moore franchise?  :Idhitit:

----------


## kevinpate

She is married to one of the Moore's.  She is a delightful person and it is my loss that I never cross paths except when she wanders into the house via the TV.  My spouse runs into her from time to time.  Truly a nice lass and momma.

----------


## AAC2005

Very nice...thank you!

She used to annoy me, but now it's gotten to the point now - two years down the road - where I think she's pretty doggone cool!

(I just wish she would wear something other than the "Chico's"-looking outfits)

----------


## solitude

Who's the girl with the bubbly personality that does the Wholesale Recreation Warehouse commercials? I am guessing she's a family member? She's so full of life in those commercials - and doesn't look too bad in a bikini either!  :Smile:

----------


## kevinpate

Haven't caught one of that vendor's commercials in some time,  so no clue.  However, given it's Oklahoma tv, guessing a family member is often a safe bet.

The Richardson Homes Mom/daughter (assumption on my part) the Watson's couple, Mathis Brother family members, Moore auto group, Ferguson Pontiac commercials, Diffee Ford lads, Joe Cooper Auto, and from days gone by, the little lad and his dad who did Broadway Ford at the entrance to Edmond.  I'm certain there are scads of others as well that just are not coming to mind.

----------


## AAC2005

I'd read that the Watson's couple are neither a couple nor from the OKC area...any truth to the allegations?

----------


## jsibelius

I'm just glad the squeaky Eskridge girl is either gone or has learned to be less squeaky.

----------


## solitude

I really don't like the idea of any company using the children of the owners. It's just not a good idea in so many ways, especially young children. The Diffee spots are a good example.

----------


## bornhere

> the little lad and his dad who did Broadway Ford at the entrance to Edmond


Man, I had forgotten all about that team. I never could figure out what that kid was saying. Part of it was "and that's no bull," I think, but that was all I got. 

How old would he be now?

----------


## barrettd

> Man, I had forgotten all about that team. I never could figure out what that kid was saying. Part of it was "and that's no bull," I think, but that was all I got. 
> 
> How old would he be now?


 I think he used to say something like "My daddy cuts a cleeeean deal" and his dad would say "Broadway Ford, near Edmond, where our deals are no bull." He'd probably be 20 something now.

----------


## actionman

I occasionally do some commercial work and that Watson's comment had some credibility to it. Several times the spot we filmed in OKC was not for here. This is just where the production company was and the talent pool was.

----------


## soonerfan21

I literally walk over to the TV and switch channels when that annoying Richardson Homes kid comes on.  that kid needs speech pathologist -STAT!

----------


## jsibelius

> I literally walk over to the TV and switch channels when that annoying Richardson Homes kid comes on.  that kid needs speech pathologist -STAT!


I agree.  Which is probably one of the myriad reasons why I also agree with Solitude's post that the kids really ought not to be in the commercials at all.  It's one thing to use someone else's kid, it's a whole other thing to use your own kid, especially when your business is quite successful.

----------


## kevinpate

I suspect family members become involved because (a) it is seen as cutesey and (b) if one is going to pay someone something for on air talent, and whatever other roles family members hold in the process.  Business expense deducts from business income.  gifts and allowances come from personal income.  It's likely more complicated than that, but then again, not by a lot.

Having mentioned Watson's originally, I should add it was a mere assumption on my part that they are related at all, let alone connected to the Watson family.  I watched with a more critical eye after the Q was raised, and yeah, i see where I may have presumed alot.  Whether that says good ad concept or sheesh, I'm lazy about ad viewing, that's a toss up I suppose.

Should not have presumed, but I have done so before.  I had seen the MB furniture ads for a long time before I ever heard anyone mention the two current guys are kin, but are not brothers.  

I'm largely commercial blind anyhows though, as that's when it time to go get orange slices and/or another diet coke (they cancel each other out, or so i wish to believe.)

----------


## ISayGoPokes

> I'd read that the Watson's couple are neither a couple nor from the OKC area...any truth to the allegations?



Watson's is based out of Indianapolis.  I lived there a few years back and the Watson's commercials were on all the time.  I didn't even realize they were a chain until they opened here in OKC.  

I frequently ran into the Watson's girl (Jennifer) out on the town in Indy.  She used to do the commercials in bathing suits that were pretty low-cut.   The man in the commercials is her stepfather.

----------


## bornhere

I heard a rumor that that Ernest P. Worrell guy didn't really go to Braum's.

----------


## Matt

I met Ernest at a Braum's here in town back in the mid-80's.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

DON'T YOU BUUUUUUY NO UGLY TRUCK!




I like the short haired woman in the Sonic commercials.

----------

